# 30,000 mile service maintenance



## smr2500 (Aug 16, 2004)

Do you guys think I need to go to a Nissan dealership where they charge 300 bucks for a 30,000 mile service, or is there another place (i.e. Jiffy-Lube) that could do the same service, with the same quality at a better price?

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't even take my lawnmower near one of those quick-lube joints, but that's me (I'm fussy ok?). Basically this attitude is the result of hearing way too many horror stories over the years that seem to suggest these shops have a policy of hiring incompetent people and paying them some piddly wage.

Now, on to the real question at hand... if you don't want to use a Nissan dealership, perhaps you should try a reputable local garage which has modern equipment. I'd suggest asking any friends/neighbours/relatives/co-workers where they take their car, and go from there.

Personally I get all my servicing done by an 8-bay semi-independent shop (i.e. it's part of a small franchise group, but they basically run their own show) with all the latest and greatest equipment. I know these guys are good because (a) I used to work for them in high-school, and I've watched them work on several of my cars and tons of other people's over the years, and the work is impeccable. Personally, I wouldn't even consider taking my car to a Nissan dealership unless it's something that only they can fix (i.e. warranty stuff or super-extreme-complicated work).

Anyhow, there's my 2-cents.. more like 10-cents with all the typing I did.. LOL!


----------

